# Update on Seth (with the swollen feat)



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

We took him to a vet today. I hold him a ton, and I never really get a good site on his back legs, so this wasn't my fault. I did notice the swelling. The vet said that his own hair grew and wrapped around his feet, and there was something else wrapping around it too. Not sure what it is, but probably cloth or human hair. It cut off all blood circulation, and the leg isn't of use anymore. The vet said he could have died if we didn't take him soon, so I'm glad we decided to take him this morning. After we dropped him off, the vet got everything off and put a small cast on. We now have to give him pain medicine every day and night, not sure what kind it is. I'll be sure to look at it and post it soon, if wanted. But anyway, he's getting his back legs amputated on Monday. Whenever the vet tells us, we're going to have a surgery to repair the legs so he'll have full use again. I just hope that it won't hurt the poor thing too bad... It's hard to afford the surgery, too. I'm selling a ton of my stuff just for some of the money that my parents can't pay, but by choice.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

HedgehogBoy42 said:


> But anyway, he's getting his back legs amputated on Monday. Whenever the vet tells us, we're going to have a surgery to repair the legs so he'll have full use again.


I'm confused :? If your hedgehog is getting his back legs amputated on monday?,then how is he going have surgery to repair his legs so he will have full use of them again? You cannot repair what has already been amputated.


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know, but that's what the vet said. :?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yikes, sorry to hear that!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm thinking it would be a good thing to double check with your vet the treatment they're planning...


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> I'm thinking it would be a good thing to double check with your vet the treatment they're planning...


No kidding, you can't fix something that's been amputated so that it will be useable again. It's a physical impossibility.

Either way, I'm sorry about the problems your poor baby is having.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

If I had to translate what the vet said, I would say they are going to attempt to repair the leg to get it healthy again, and if that does not work, then they'll have to remove them. I would go with a second opinion too.


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Now the amputation is pretty much our only choice. The vet said that the legs are already dead. He said that they are going to amputate it, and then see if he can re-construct it later on. I'm just as confused as you guys are... but we'll check with the vet soon, and I'll be sure to post. Thanks for everyone's concern with this, though.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

How many legs will you boy be losing? 

What will his quality of life be with no hind legs?


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a hedgehog who was born with no back legs. The first video is when she's just a baby, and the second is when she's older. According to the owner, she has a great quality of life, so your hedgie could still do well, even missing a leg/legs.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, I remember Beine! I've seen those videos before, she's so sweet and cute. And those people are wonderful for refusing to just give up on her or have her put down. Look how ewll she turned out, it always makes me happy to see her doing so well.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

the surgery was supposed to be yesterday...any news?


----------

